# Scientists find 24 new species in Suriname



## Lukeomelas

Check out this new species of Atelopus they found. It's amazing looking. I hope they don't go in and mine the place and kill of these little guys.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19028712/


----------



## fleenor1

Thought that some of you would think this story would be cool.
Here is the link:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19028712/

Later,
Brad


----------



## roberthvalera

That Atelopus is soooo cool! It looks like a toad with early bad early 90's style.


----------



## froglady

All I can say is WOW!! :shock: That is one beautiful frog.......


----------



## OneTwentySix

Never thought I'd see the day when the number of species of Atelopus remaining INCREASED.


----------



## kyle1745

Very cool and I merged the 2 topics together...


----------



## nitsuj

very cool


----------



## sbreland

That has got to be some of the coolest coloration I have seen in a long time!


----------



## tyler

It'd be really cool if they took photos of the place where they discovered these animals. The toad is crazy.....


----------



## Dendro Dave

*ok...*

Ya so thats pretty much the raddest toad to ever exist.....MUST HAVE! (probably never will though... ;(


----------



## EDs Fly Meat

here it is


----------



## Jayson745

that purple looks sweet.

so what make a toad a toad, and a frog a frog? They say thats a toad and it looks like a frog to me :roll:


----------



## OneTwentySix

Well, it looks like a frog because it is a frog; basically, all toads are frogs but not all frogs are toads. Additionally, animals are classified as toads based on evolutionary relationships, and either all or most toads have no teeth.


----------



## bluedart

That is simply stunning...


----------



## *GREASER*

This makes me smile.


----------



## JBR

does anybody have any other pics of this toad I'd love to see some


----------



## rbrightstone

Guess I have to stop telling people that frogs come in every color but purple now. That little toad makes me drool like Homer Simpson over a donut.


----------



## ColombianFrogger

mmm but thats not the first purple frog known... ¿what about Nasikabatrachus sahyadrensis? 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/story/2003/10/15 ... 31015.html
There is a discussion on frognet about this frog, you guys should take a look... Its maybe a subspecies of A. spumarius... awesome frog, by the way


----------



## waynowon

*gosh i love this site*

two frogs i have never seen before in one day. thank you guys so much, anything else super cool?send em my way!


----------



## stchupa

*Re: gosh i love this site*

Just couldn't stay hidden, hope they don't become a catch 22 for their beauty.


----------



## kyle1745

Lets keep this on topic everyone... I have split the other discussions off.

Thank you,


----------



## r90s

*New Frog!*

A purple fluorescent frog, of the genus Atelopus and discovered during a follow-up survey of the Nassau plateau in mid 2006 by Surinamese scientists Paul Ouboter and Jan Mol, is seen in this undated handout photo. The frog is one of 24 new species found in the South American highlands of Suriname, conservationists reported on June 4, 2007, warning that these creatures are threatened by illegal gold mining. REUTERS - Paul Ouboter
http://www.reuters.com/article/scienceNews/idUSN0449513020070604?feedType=RSS&rpc=22


----------



## r90s

Oh Dear, Now I see I am a day late and a dollar short in posting this.


----------



## Shockfrog

Looks like A. spumarius barbotini to me.. which is a subspecies already known from French Guyana. Only the purple color I haven't seen before.

Remco


----------



## KeroKero

Atelopus are a species of Bufonid, so they are toads. There are a solid handful of colorful toad species (remember the golden toad? even the females had some colors that would make some atelopus jealous). It's just another case of aposematic coloration in the world.

Atelopus spumarius, referring to animals of the guyana shield, is pretty much incorrect, with A. spumarius being limited to the range of the Andes. A. "s". hoogmoedi is probably better called A. hoogmoedi, and barbotini is still under some debate, but shouldn't really be a spumarius for the same reasons. Plus it's a decently close relative to flavescens.

The barbotini debate has been brought up on FrogNet and discussed already, and I guess until some more concrete work is done on this anuran () we won't know for sure. The guyana shield atelopus still need some more work anyways. While the animal appears purplish in the pic, especially depending on which copy of the pic you're seening and your monitor, its actually magenta, and closer to pink, on a background of extremely dark brown to black.


----------



## sam

New toad surely?


----------



## Shockfrog

I guess I should have read the frognet thread first.



> Atelopus spumarius, referring to animals of the guyana shield, is pretty much incorrect, with A. spumarius being limited to the range of the Andes. A. "s". hoogmoedi is probably better called A. hoogmoedi, and barbotini is still under some debate, but shouldn't really be a spumarius for the same reasons. Plus it's a decently close relative to flavescens.


I'm aware of the debate but thought I'd keep it simple.



> While the animal appears purplish in the pic, especially depending on which copy of the pic you're seening and your monitor, its actually magenta, and closer to pink, on a background of extremely dark brown to black.


I totally agree. 

Remco


----------



## MonopolyBag

Not many PURPLE frogs, or even organisms out there. Not many purple flowers, birds, or fish. Pretty cool.


----------

